

Facebook’s Earliest Rival, Why It Failed - dabent
http://www.sociableblog.com/2010/10/12/facebook-earliest-rival-why-it-failed/

======
gscott
Bad site design, it might have had the features but poor presentation killed
it as much as anything.

